# I'm in country now



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

First,
A BIG THANKS to all of you that helped me.along the way to understand what I had to do to get here successfully. 

That's done now. I have 28 days with my future wife. I put diamonds on her hand the first day and no, I'm not a fool. 

Loving it here in Davao City. Eating only native foods and she is so proud of me because I eat Dorian fruit and I like it. 

We have gone to the wet market yesterday and the grocery store today. 

I'm having a blast.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Enjoy!


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Immensely


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Fantastic, enjoy and...congratulations 

I still have to wait till July or Aug to see the gf, will be 3 years since we last met. Cant wait. 

I dont know if im more excited to scoff on Mang Inasal & halo-halo or seeing her. Wait...dont tell her that.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

OH MY GOD!!!!! Why would anybody eat Dorian fruit????????????????????????????????????????????????? It stinks so bad. 

But of course, I would not get married either. hahahhahahaha

art


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

If you had to choose between getting married or going fishing.....
Would you choose freshwater or salt?


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice to here you made it OK. Thanks for giving us an update! A nice place to go for a meal or a drink on an evening is Jack's Ridge. Gives good views. I'm sure your gf will know of it.





__





Jack's Ridge Resort and Restaurant Corporation


Jack's Ridge Resort and Restaurant - Shrine Hills, Matina, Davao City, Philippines 8000




www.jacksridgedavao.com


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Oh my God 


KatanaDV20 said:


> Fantastic, enjoy and...congratulations
> 
> I still have to wait till July or Aug to see the gf, will be 3 years since we last met. Cant wait.
> 
> I dont know if im more excited to scoff on Mang Inasal & halo-halo or seeing her. Wait...dont tell her that.


3 years, OMG !!! Just had my first Halo Halo. I am not a strong man. Lol. My fiancee is introducing me to all of her friends.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)




----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I'm sure glad they're big on pictures of products. Coffee beans pictured on opposite side of the can.


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

AppalachianBiker said:


> First,A BIG THANKS to all of you that helped me.along the way to understand what I had to do to get here successfully.
> That's done now. I have 28 days with my future wife. I put diamonds on her hand the first day and no, I'm not a fool.
> Loving it here in Davao City. Eating only native foods and she is so proud of me because I eat Dorian fruit and I like it.
> We have gone to the wet market yesterday and the grocery store today.I'm having a blast.


Glad to hear you made it and enjoying things. Could you share with everyone what you needed at the airport like 
a. vaccine proof (yes), 
b. One Health Pass (yes?) 
c. Insurance (yes - what company did you buy from) 
d. Spass (?) 
e.Traze app (?)
f. and e-CIF.

Thanks


----------

